# so i mixed a green terror with my 4 P's...



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

they locked lips, now the cichlid has no bottom lip. i felt bad and moved him to a 25. i was wondering if his lip will heal back or if it will just close up when it heals?

i learned from this. now on, just little feeeders.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ask the non-P members about this. Im not particularly sure if the bottome jaw would regenerate a full bottom lip (with teeth and all), but it will heal to an extent.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

im pretty sure it will heal up and he will be deformed a little bit.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

So now his tongue is like this -->







??


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yes actually it is like that. its pretty gross. i realy want him to heal up. like normal.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

rofl.

No, the lip will _not_regenerate, as I've heard similar stories before.

So i'd suggest you euthanize it


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

uh oh, what does that mean? it doesn't sound too good?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL here dude up your vocabulary

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=euthanasia


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Or just put him back in the tank and let em finish the job


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> Or just put him back in the tank and let em finish the job


 that would probably take a long while unless you take the gt out and filet him first


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

he's fine, cant i let him heal?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the lip won't grow back, he's going to have a deformed mouth; he should still be able to eat fine... but bleh

your right tho, its not like hes mortally wounded or anything... its just that personally I wouldnt want a deformed fish swimming around in my tank


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

well i dont want to kill him. i dont know, i'll wait a week first.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK P45 is taking the piss - you do not need to kill your fish









I have a severum that had some lip bitten off by piranhas and it has almost completly healed as new, also even without lips it should be able to live as long as you are good to it.

also WHY did you put a GT with piranhas???????









come on dude - you have been a member of PFury for a while now, and you should by now have seen that piranhas cannot be kept with other fish, not only from the piranha guys, but also by the non-piranha guys!!!

I have sympathy for your fish, not for you.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks for adding that last part it


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, if you are going to mix cichlids with p's don't try it with a gt, they aren't very tough.

Mark


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I have a severum that had some lip bitten off by piranhas and it has almost completly healed as new, also even without lips it should be able to live as long as you are good to it.
> 
> also WHY did you put a GT with piranhas???????
> 
> ...


 Innes....why are you bashing Emjay for keeping another fish with his piranhas when you do it yourself? I think your severum is still living with your reds and he has had some of his lip bitten off. I dont think you can come down on someone for doing something you do as well.
On a different note...Emjay...come on man, anything you put in your tank has about a 99% chance of getting tore up. That is something you should have considered if you wanted you gt to live a life with a full face.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i must admit (and have done so before) i has on oscar in with some reds for a couple of months and it locked mouths with a red and its lip was torn up also.
the lip did grow back but never looked the same and i always advise through experience never to put cichlids in with p's unless you want them to be feeders.
i gave the oscar away and also the convits i had in the tank.
we all learn by our mistakes i had only had p's for 6 mths.
i dont know how long emjay has owned them but you should learn by yours mistakes and from people on the board so if quite a few people say its so from experience it probably is.
as for hearsay !
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they took out one of my cichilds messfully so i pulled the other one out

just keep him in a another tank and keep him stressless and he will be fine


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> thanks for adding that last part it


 It's only probably because if you aren't smart enough to realize the outcome of many p's against a GT, IN THE P'S tank, mind you, then you probably aren't to smart and need someone to tell you so on a forum.

I'm just guessing tho.

Just like the outcome of many cichlids against one p would end in the death of the p in every situation.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Innes....why are you bashing Emjay for keeping another fish with his piranhas when you do it yourself? I think your severum is still living with your reds and he has had some of his lip bitten off. I dont think you can come down on someone for doing something you do as well.


 I did have them together, not anymore.

I removed the severum the day after it had its lip bitten, now it has healed, and lives in a community, and is doing very well.

I was harsh on EMJAY, for that I am sorry, I wish him the best of luck with his fish.

BTW - heres a bad pic of my severum in his current tank









All the time I had Bert with my piranhas, I knew it was wrong, but it had been working, when I added them Bert was 7" and the piranhas were 1/2" so they really were no threat at the time.
Also I was new to piranhas and was told that it would work - soon did I discover otherwise.

now I do have other fish with my piranhas, I have neons, glowlights, and black neon tetras, also zebra danios and chinese algea eaters - these do sometimes dissapear, but not often, and they dont appear to suffer injurys.

I have PMed EMJAY to appoilgise to him as I was so harsh, and I have also advised him to seperate, and treat with salt & melafix


----------

